# I miss the mouse ...



## krmlaw (May 13, 2011)

We havent been there since December  

and we wont be there til October

And I see all these GREAT DVCs being posted about, and really wish i could grab one. thats the problem planning so far ahead ... you book your air for other places, and regret not going somewhere else.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 13, 2011)

I think that is nice to have the anticipation ... and enjoy it.

I managed to burn myself out on WDW ... and now I miss the enjoyment of the anticipation. 

We aren't going until next May and I am not to the point that I am looking forward to the trip yet. I would much prefer to be where you are.

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 13, 2011)

We just got back from a wonderful two-week stay at Saratoga Springs with family in various units there and Beach Club, too.  It was wonderful, but yesterday, as we were driving to the airport, the temperature was 98 degrees.  

It was hot, hot, hot, those last few days.  Whew, I was miserable in those hot temps!  My sister and her hubby are from Georgia, and they were perfectly comfortable in the heat.  

I am glad to be home in Denver, where the high today was around 68.


----------



## krmlaw (May 14, 2011)

wow 98 degrees in may - thats crazy! 

cindy did you like BCV? we have never stayed there ...


----------



## cindi (May 15, 2011)

It's funny.  Every time I am at the end of the Disney trip I think that is enough.  Been there way over 20 times already.  Time to take a break.

That lasts about 2 weeks or so.  Then I want to go back again.   

Having said that, I would die at 98 degrees.  That kind of heat just kills me.  I try to go when it is really nice there and not so nice back home. 

When we left Disney in April it was in the upper 80's.  Came home to a snow storm!  

I don't have a trip back there til Oct and I am so ready.  I am already planning the next 3.


----------



## cindi (May 15, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> wow 98 degrees in may - thats crazy!
> 
> cindy did you like BCV? we have never stayed there ...



I am the "other" Cindi.  BG  But we absolutely loved Beach Club when we stayed there.  It is such a short stroll over to EPCOT. 

And they have Beaches and Cream.    

We had our 3 year old grand son and the pools there are just fabulous.  He played for 2 hours in the sand pool.  When we tried to get him to leave he said he couldn't, he was taking a bath.


----------



## 1st Class (May 15, 2011)

cindi said:


> I am the "other" Cindi.  BG  But we absolutely loved Beach Club when we stayed there.  It is such a short stroll over to EPCOT.
> 
> *And they have Beaches and Cream.
> *
> We had our 3 year old grand son and the pools there are just fabulous.  He played for 2 hours in the sand pool.  When we tried to get him to leave he said he couldn't, he was taking a bath.



We just love that place!  We've never gotten one, but it's fun watching the families dig into "the kitchen sink".  Well worth a visit, IMO.


----------



## krmlaw (May 15, 2011)

looks like our next stay will be there! we visited once and it looked so nice. 

are the villas a long walk from the main resort.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 16, 2011)

We haven't been to Disney since Friday and aren't (currently) scheduled to go back until August, and I miss it already too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 16, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> We haven't been to Disney since Friday and aren't (currently) scheduled to go back until August, and I miss it already too.



I do not miss the 98 degrees it was this past Thursday, the day we left there.  August sounds awful.  Our next trip is November, with kids and grandkids.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 16, 2011)

I think our April/May trip got us used to the heat.  It was hot then, too.  I'm dreading the August heat, but we'll probably just hit the parks in the mornings and enjoy the resort pools in the afternoons.  We are only planning on going back to the parks perhaps a couple evenings per week.  That's the nice thing about a longer trip and annual passes.  We can slow down and relax.


----------



## sdbrier (May 17, 2011)

*Epcot F&w*

Last year was our first adult only trip, and we went down for the Food & Wine festival. We loved that a whole lot. Anyone else go for that? We are between grown children and not being able to wait to take our first grandson, as he is already a huge MM fan. We went with Bro.-in-law as he is a fairly new DVC owner, and I must say that staying on site is a good time. Don't know if we'll consider a resale or just rent points in the future, but found the DVC experience a good one.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 17, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> Last year was our first adult only trip, and we went down for the Food & Wine festival. We loved that a whole lot. Anyone else go for that? We are between grown children and not being able to wait to take our first grandson, as he is already a huge MM fan. We went with Bro.-in-law as he is a fairly new DVC owner, and I must say that staying on site is a good time. Don't know if we'll consider a resale or just rent points in the future, but found the DVC experience a good one.



I did a solo trip for F&W 2yrs ago, it was a lot of fun and got to do things that my boys and DH wouldn't consider. Had afternoon tea at the GF. Did a food & wine pairing class. Met some nice people and found out we had all booked the same demonstrations the next day. Did those and walked the World Showcase food booths later. 

We are going to go down in early November this year instead of our usual T-giving trip to check out F&W. Can't wait to see the schedule, hoping that Todd English is doing his dinner that weekend.


----------



## AnnaS (May 24, 2011)

Hubby and I went last October for the F&W.  It was our first adult only trip.  We did meet friends from home for the day.  We had such a great time, we are planning on it every year.  My son also went last October with his girlfriend the week before us and enjoyed it as much as we did.  We love the concerts too.

This year it will be hubby and I, my son and his now fiance, her parents and my friend again.  We are all going the same week and looking forward to it.  Two studios at BCV and two studios at SSR.

It will only be a matter of time before my other son gets hooked on it too and then my daughter and I will be in trouble for sure 

I just wanted to add that I hope I can wait that long - I miss the mouse too.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 25, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> Last year was our first adult only trip, and we went down for the Food & Wine festival. We loved that a whole lot. Anyone else go for that? We are between grown children and not being able to wait to take our first grandson, as he is already a huge MM fan. We went with Bro.-in-law as he is a fairly new DVC owner, and I must say that staying on site is a good time. Don't know if we'll consider a resale or just rent points in the future, but found the DVC experience a good one.




We go every year to the Food & Wine Festival. This year we have four couples going in November. 

We are in a similar demographic, kids are out of high school....but no grand kids.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 25, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> We are going to go down in early November this year instead of our usual T-giving trip to check out F&W. Can't wait to see the schedule, hoping that Todd English is doing his dinner that weekend.



We might cross paths this year.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 25, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm dreading the August heat



We went to WDW in mid-August once..........Only once!


----------

